# Am debating, which 357 sig ?



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi folks! Am thinking of getting me a 357 sig . But I'm debating whether to get a sig p226 357 or a sig p229 357 . Just wondering what you guys think in terms of handling i.e. recoil and other stuff to consider. Either way I plan on getting a 40 barrel too when I acquire the gun. Right now I'm looking at a sig p226 357 elite nitron finish or a sig p229 357 SAS 2 nitron finish. Thanks in advance for any input.





sig p226 SS elite 9mm, 
sig p229 SAS2 nitron 9mm
sig p229 equinox 40
sig p220 dark elite 45
sig 1911 platinum carry 45
sig 2022 9mm
sig 250 subcompact 9mm
sig 238 nitron 380
sig 556 223
sig 522 swat
remington 870 tactical 12 gauge
s & w 442 38 spl +p WIL
s & w 686 357 talo 3in.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Both are nice guns and I would have the same problem making that decision.

I have the P229 and wish I had gotten the Gen II but maybe someday.

One thing I will mention if you are going to shoot the 40S&W and the 357sig make sure you purchase the 40S&W model. Then it is only a matter of changing the barrel for 357sig. The same magazine will work for both.

You cannot buy a smaller caliber gun and make it a larger caliber gun - you have to go from larger to smaller.


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

Try the P239 in .357 with Hogue grips on it. Shoots great.

I owned a nice 226 40 cal that the prior LEO owner had purchased the extra .357 Sig barrel. That introduced me to this round which I really like.

By the way, the 226 and 229 in the 357 or 40 format use the same magazine. The 239 uses separate magazines but I have heard that the 357 round will actually feed from the 40 cal magazine but not the other way around (the 239 357 mag. is narrower in the front/probably to aid in feeding or something).

Good luck but I know you will like the .357 Sig round.

Trooper Joe


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Both are nice guns and I would have the same problem making that decision.
> 
> I have the P229 and wish I had gotten the Gen II but maybe someday.
> 
> ...


not sure what you mean but the sig .357 and .40 cal are interchangleble and the mags are marked .357/40 and are used for both.

the 357 sig is a .40 case necked down to a 9mm projectile so the cases *are *the same caliber.

the 9mm may be what you are referring to. you can go from .357/.40 down to 9mm but not the other way.


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

terryger said:


> not sure what you mean but the sig .357 and .40 cal are interchangleble and the mags are marked .357/40 and are used for both.
> 
> the 357 sig is a .40 case necked down to a 9mm projectile so the cases *are *the same caliber.
> 
> the 9mm may be what you are referring to. you can go from .357/.40 down to 9mm but not the other way.


Check the P239 Mags. The single stack mags for the 239 are separate for the .357 and 40. The double stack sigs do use the same mag and I am aware that those mags (double stack only) are marked 357/40.

Great thread and lots of info.

Trooper Joe


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a very early 229 w/o the rail. It is a 357. About a year after I had it I purchased a new OEM barrel in 40 S&W. They both shoot great and very close to POA on both barrels. Also have two W.German Sigs a 220 45 and a 226 in 9mm. All are sweet. Like the feel of the 229 a bit better.


----------



## jimmutter (Apr 20, 2010)

hey all , wondering if you can use 38 sp in a 357 mag auto like a revolver ?


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

Short answer: No. Set a .357 Mag, and .357 SIG, and a .38 Special cartridge side-by-side for comparison. Now do you see why? The .357 Mag was just the .38 Special case lengthened by 0.135 inches to make sure that it won't chamber in some of those old .38's out there. The .357 SIG is an entirely different cartridge. It has no rim, unlike the .38 Special. Also, the head is larger in diameter and the case of the .38 is straight instead of bottlenecked like a .357 SIG. So the .357 SIG has a larger case diameter in the area of the case between the extractor groove and the case shoulder. Finally, a .357 Mag and a .38 Special headspace on the rim. The .357 SIG headspaces on the case mouth.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a Sig P229 40/.357 and love the gun.

But even though I bought some .357 ammo, I've never put in the spring / barrel to shoot the .357.

The .40 cal. seems to keep me happy.

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## macfly (Jul 28, 2010)

Why not check out the p229 elite stainless in .40? you can switch it to .357 by just dropping in the extra barrel. dont even have to change the mags because it holds both .40 and .357. 
Plus, the gun has a stainless slide but also a stainless frame. This extra mass should help give you a softer recoil than the aluminum frame. given you will be shooting the hotter .357 that could be helpful.


----------

